# Cách sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ an toàn, đúng cách



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (26/2/19)

Làn da trẻ em thường rất nhạy cảm, do đó, việc sử dụng bất kỳ sản phẩm nào lên da bé cũng cần phải thận trọng, đảm bảo an toàn và với việc sử dụng dầu tràm cho bé cũng không ngoại lệ.
Từ lâu, dầu tràm đã được sử dụng như một liệu pháp thiên nhiên điều trị các vấn đề về da. Chính sự dịu nhẹ và rất lành tính nên loại dầu này được cũng sử dụng trên làn da của trẻ.




*Dầu tràm cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ là gì ?*
Tinh dầu tràm (dầu tràm gió) là một loại tinh dầu được chiết xuất từ lá của cây tràm lá gió,  với  thành phần chính gồm: Eucalyptol Cineol (Eucalyptol), α*–*Terminal.
Loại tinh dầu này có mùi hương dịu nhẹ, do có chứa chất khử trùng kháng khuẩn tự nhiên, nên có đặc tính kháng khuẩn giúp chống lại nhiều bệnh nhiễm trùng. Nếu được chưng cất đúng chuẩn, bảo đảm là tinh dầu nguyên chất thì dầu tràm sẽ rất tốt cho sức khỏe của mẹ và bé sau khi sinh.
*Dầu tràm cho trẻ sơ sinh có những tác dụng gì ?*
Nói đến những công dụng của dầu tràm với trẻ nhỏ thì thường gặp nhất là dùng để chữa chứng đầy bụng, trị vết côn trùng cắn, massage, sát khuẩn, trị ho… 
_-Dưới đây là 6 tác dụng của tinh dầu tràm cho bé:_
*+Tác dụng kháng khuẩn*
+Tinh dầu tràm có đặc tính kháng khuẩn nên có khả năng loại trừ các vi trùng có hại, ngăn ngừa các vi trùng gây bệnh nguy hiểm như nhiễm tụ cầu.
*+Chữa đầy hơi, khó tiêu*
Thành phần trong dầu tràm có chứa Cineole, tác dụng làm nóng và kích thích giảm đau dưới da. Do đó, trong trường hợp bé bị đầy bụng, khó tiêu, chỉ cần cho một vài giọt dầu tràm vào lòng bàn tay, xoa hai tay vào nhau để làm ấm, rồi thoa lên vùng bụng của bé, massage nhẹ nhàng sẽ giúp làm ấm vùng bụng, kích thích tuần hoàn, từ đó làm giảm triệu chứng đầy hơi, khó tiêu.
*+Giảm ngứa, sưng đau do côn trùng cắn*
Thành phần Eucalyptol có trong dầu tràm giúp giảm đau, sát khuẩn. Để giảm các triệu chứng ngứa, sưng đau do muỗi, côn trùng gây ra cho bé, các mẹ chỉ cần thoa một ít tinh dầu tràm lên vết côn trùng cắn. Lưu ý: không dùng tinh dầu tràm cho vết thương hở.
*+Tác dụng hổ trợ điều trị ho*
Sử dụng tinh dầu tràm cho bé trong các trường hợp trẻ bị cảm lạnh, ho, ngạt mũi, viêm phế quản hay các vấn đề sức khỏe khác để làm giảm các triệu chứng của bệnh.




Mẹ có thể thoa một vài giọt dầu tràm lên ngực bé, lên gối của bé hoặc dùng để massage lòng bàn chân của bé để giúp giữ ấm cơ thể khi bị cảm lạnh.
*+Lưu thông tuần hoàn máu*
Một trong những công dụng của dầu tràm cho bé chính là có thể kích thích sự tuần hoàn máu, tiết hormone và tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, giúp bảo vệ bé khỏi nhiều bệnh nhiễm trùng. Do dầu tràm không gây cảm giác nóng nên các mẹ hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm sử dụng massage cho bé với liều lượng vừa phải mà không sợ da bé bị kích ứng gây bỏng rát.
*+Tác dụng giảm đau*
Ở những trẻ lớn hơn, khi gặp các vấn đề về bong gân, đau cơ bắp hay bị đau nhức cũng đều có thể thoa một dầu tràm lên vùng vết thương để giảm đau. Khi trẻ bị đau bụng do co thắt dạ dày mẹ có thể cho vài giọt dầu tràm vào ly nước nóng và cho bé xông.
_-Tránh vùng da nhạy cảm_
Khi dùng dầu tràm cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, mẹ không nên thoa trực tiếp lên những vùng da nhạy cảm như: da mặt, da cổ, da đầu, vùng da gần bộ phận sinh dục… vì có thể gây khó chịu cho bé.
_-Chỉ sử dụng khi cần thiết_
Các bác sĩ chuyên khoa thường khuyên các mẹ chỉ nên dùng dầu tràm cho bé trong những trường hợp bé bị cảm lạnh, bị ho hoặc bị côn trùng cắn. Nếu bé hoàn toàn khỏe mạnh thì không nên lạm dụng dầu tràm quá nhiều.
_-Tránh xa tầm tay trẻ em_
Mẹ cần bảo quản tinh dầu tràm cẩn thận sau khi đã sử dụng xong. Nếu vô tình bé cầm chơi và nuốt phải có thể gặp các phản ứng phụ như tiêu chảy, đau bụng, nôn… Trong trường hợp nghiêm trọng, bé bị phản ứng quá mức với dầu tràm sẽ gây ra động kinh.
Trên đây là những chia sẻ về các công dụng của dầu tràm cho bé cũng nhưng những vấn đề mà mẹ cần lưu ý khi sử dụng. Hi vọng qua những thông tin trên, các mẹ sẽ hiểu hơn về công dụng của dầu tràm để có thể sử dụng đúng lúc, đúng cách và an toàn.
Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

